# catalytic converter



## yellow05 (Jun 23, 2012)

Is there a way to turn the check engine light off if u take out the catalytic converter


----------



## ElMattMane (Jun 26, 2012)

I would ask someone that works with sound systems. I took off the doors on my altima...long story but the light was on for the longest and i knew a guy thaat worked with really complex sound systems and he went in and fixed it. I know its not much to go on but maybe a start.


----------



## nolaabc (Jul 21, 2012)

I am pretty sure most programmers and after market tuners can do this. I have a Bully Dog Power Pup and I know it can from experience. I had some issues with a tire sensor and was able to eliminate the light.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

ElMattMane said:


> I would ask someone that works with sound systems. I took off the doors on my altima...long story but the light was on for the longest and i knew a guy thaat worked with really complex sound systems and he went in and fixed it. I know its not much to go on but maybe a start.


Sounds systems = Catalytic Converter?
:loser::lame:

Good plan...


----------

